# rb30



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

hey i dont kno much about the rb30..is it a det or just an e? whats it hp rating? can it fit in a 91' 240sx? where can i buy one?

thanx


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

The RB30 is an Australian only engine. It was desgined and built on contract for another company, Holden (see the RB was never intended for Nissan). These engines are as tough as nails and produce great low down torque. They are also very cheap (in Australia) a Complete RB30E going for $350.

However the fun starts when you get the RB30ET (turbo version). This engine, only found in VL Commodores, and with a bit of work will produce 370kw (erm 500hp). Add a very light body and you have a Skyline killer on your hands....

http://www.calaisturbo.com

The turbo version was never put into any Nissan due to a deal they did with Holden.

The only RB30E powered Nissan car you'll find is the Australian built R31.

There is also no DOHC version of the RB30E/RB30ET, however due to the RB30E/RB30ET having the same bore as the RB25, you can fit a RB25DE/RB25DET head onto the RB30 Block and create a Hybrid RB30DET/RB30DE.......

http://www.autospeed.com/cms/A_0268/printArticle.html

http://www.calaisturbo.com/viewarticle/131/PHPSESSID=26a9d62a3455d6959e3e255c9b57ff3b

As for getting one, well if you dont live in Aus/NZ, I'd give up. also these engines are getting old, hitting the 17 years of age mark.

RB30E Specs

Displacement: 3.0L (2962 cc) 

Bore x stroke: 86 mm x 86 mm 

Compression ratio: 9.0:1 

Valvetrain: Single Overhead Cam (SOHC), 2 valves / cylinder 

Head: Crossflow alloy head 

Lubrication System: Wet Sump 

Fuel/Air Induction: Multipoint Fuel Injection, Nissan ECCS (Electronically Controlled Combustion System) 

Power: 114kW @ 5200 RPM (about 150hp)

Torque 248Nm @ 3600 RPM 

RB30ET Specs (Holden Only)

Displacement: 3.0L (2962 cc) 

Bore x stroke: 86 mm x 86 mm 

Compression ratio: 7.8:1 

Valvetrain: Single Overhead Cam (SOHC), 2 valves / cylinder 

Head: Crossflow alloy head 

Lubrication System: Wet Sump, larger than the N/A version

Fuel/Air Induction: Multipoint Fuel Injection, Nissan ECCS (Electronically Controlled Combustion System) 

Turbocharger: Garrett AiResearch T3 Water cooled turbo @ 7psi. Comes on boot at abot 2000rpm

Power: 150kW @ 5600 RPM (erm about 200ish hp....doesnt sound like much but look at the torque figures.....it shits all over the RB20DET)

Torque 296Nm @ 3200 RPM 

My car came stock with a RB30E. I'm currently in the process of putting a RB25DE head on it  My old car was a VL Turbo....go import hunting in that puppy (The Commodore is a Australian desgined and built car...this particular medel had a jap engine in it....oh well). Fastasic engine


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

oh sweet..thanx for the info, i think ill jus stick with the rb25det or try the ca18det dont kno yet.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Go for the RB25DET...good motors


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Here is a link to a huge thread on converting to an RB30DETT.

http://www.skylinesaustralia.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=15420

and a DIY guide

http://jjc.e-access.com.au/pdf/DIY_RB30DET.pdf


----------



## driving_bear (Apr 28, 2004)

im gonna put an rb25det head on the rb30e from an r31 skyline its the non turbo version which is also in the holden vl commodore us aussie do shit like this all the time then i have a DOHC instead of single. RB30DET or if i was rich id get the rb26dett head.


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

Nizmodore[B said:


> ](erm about 200ish hp....doesnt sound like much but look at the torque figures.....it shits all over the RB20DET)[/B]


cant forget the rb20det-r which is more powerful and a torque rating of 250 nm at 4800rpm... not to far behind the rb30et


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

buts thats a race motor which runs a non standard compression and has to use C16 fuel to work correctly. The RB30ET will give out over 200hp and far more torque on 91 octance fuel (eg cruddy fuel)


----------



## davehoos (Aug 3, 2003)

RB30 are also used in spain and southern africa.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Ah ******* What version? RB30E? RB30-S or RB30ET? Can you send some pics? Are you sure its not a RB24-S? or RB20E or RB20ET?


----------



## davehoos (Aug 3, 2003)

spanish build a patrol like thing.sold through europe.with a RB30S same as oz Y60.
The 260 is the old "MQ" leaf spring vehicle with Y60 mods.like our cab chasis.
later they had the Y60 coil cabs.but im told most are RD28.and mostly nonturbo.

this is an early "nissan" skyline that should have been sold in OZ.not a "PRINCE" skyline.like australia ,south africa put nissan badges on the grill hubcaps mudflaps,etc.
http://www.datsunworld.com/discus/messages/4/38.jpg
the later types can be found on R31 skyline club site if you look also middle east left hand drives can be found on www.Q8motors.com site.

south africa got it right with their nissans as they are up market they assembled R30 untill 87,with some having L28.but most are L18S.Better than a L20B.

R31 go up to 1992.with CA20S/CA20E,RB20E,RB30E. 
The RB30E has IRS R200 with a 3.9/3.7[diesel ratios].
These cars are strange as they are japanese spec other than the rear lights A/C,leather seats,pioneer radio, they also have extra lip under the front.and the condensor fan operates of the water temp.they are CKD with a large amount of local content like OZ.

I have seen magazines that quote CA20E on the top spec 4 cyl but parts books dont show any reference.parts books show japanese diffs 5
link banjo[H190A] and salisbury[C200] and R200 [M3.9/A4.1].But a wrecker and a nissan dealer in SA confirmed that they were fitted with BW78 made in SA same as OZ.also the wagon was sold there but im told they dont exist.

Gulf states R31 should have RB30S but i dought it.if anyone can confirm this let me know.Im happy to swap a EFI set up for a R31 CARBY bits.
RB24S laurel/cefiro replaces the L24 in laurels.
I dont think turbo skyline or other were export new to asia/africa.maybe singapore/tailand due to there rego restrictions..



Nizmodore said:


> Ah ******* What version? RB30E? RB30-S or RB30ET? Can you send some pics? Are you sure its not a RB24-S? or RB20E or RB20ET?


----------

